# The “Schwinn Reporter”



## 60sstuff (Mar 23, 2022)

The old Schwinn Reporters were and still are an invaluable source of information.
From the announcement of new models and colors to dealers and repairs.
I have the complete set from January 1963 through December 1967.

Here are some black & white photos from various S/R showing the outside and inside of a few dealers during the Stingray heyday.

Check out the advertising window streamers.
I count 27 square back seat struts on the floor in “Bike Rite”.
A sign saying “we buy old coins” in the window. Plus you could go next door for a haircut, or maybe a Blatz Beer.

Many solo polo seats on the pegboard including the Leopard seat.
I see an advertisement for the WHAM-O WHEELIE-BAR.
Plus various high sissy bars, but no Hangman’s noose.

I need a “time machine” to see all those flamboyant / radiant colors lined up.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2022)

The Dealer in Mesa didn't have near that many on the floor, or a floor large enough to do something like that! I bet he was constantly in the back assembling bikes non-stop during those days.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 24, 2022)

Killer post, I would give anything to be in that time machine @60sstuff . Just to go back and have that memory of the glory days. Let alone if I got to do some shopping hahaha


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 26, 2022)

60sstuff, Thanks for posting !
I too have Schwinn Reporters from Later 50's thru Early 80's, missing a few in between issues but as you stated, a very invaluable source of information. I recently was going through mine and recognized many of those you have posted. They are amazing time pieces. 
I always thought it would be nice if they were available on CD-ROM for everyone to Enjoy!
Only other place that I have seen this type of Schwinn info. was at the "Bicycle Museum of America" in New Bremen, Ohio. 
Color photos would be Awesome!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> 60sstuff, Thanks for posting !
> I too have Schwinn Reporters from Later 50's thru Early 80's, missing a few in between issues but as you stated, a very invaluable source of information. I recently was going through mine and recognized many of those you have posted. They are amazing time pieces.
> I always thought it would be nice if they were available on CD-ROM for everyone to Enjoy!
> Only other place that I have seen this type of Schwinn info. was at the "Bicycle Museum of America" in New Bremen, Ohio.
> Color photos would be Awesome!



How often did they put out a reporter?


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 26, 2022)

They came out monthly with the latest updated bicycle industry information from Schwinn also came with revised repair updates.
Other great bicycle industry sources were American Bicyclist & Bicycle Journal Magazines from that time period.


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2022)

Would love to see those pics in color!


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 2, 2022)

It's not a Schwinn Reporter photo but it's my favorite color photos from the inside of a Schwinn Shop back in 1968.


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like my local shop did in 68, Russell's Schwinn, opened in 44 and won many Schwinn sales awards, couldn't find any early interior pics ( just rows of mt. bikes ) but being right down the street from North American Rockwell / NASA the floor looked like you pic when I was a kid but this was the only old one I could find.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm surprised to see a shop that freaken big in El Monte. Whew! The Schwinn LBS near me was in Hacienda Heights and had to be like, at best, 1/4 of that. Then about 4 miles north just off Hacienda Blvd in Covina another the same size. El Monte is not far from Hacienda Hights maybe 5 miles down Vally Blvd and was more impoverished than Hacienda and Covina .. . 

IDK what owner was thinking except, he must have been trying to put other, smaller, much older Schwinn LBS out O business, shesh!.  I looked on Google maps some time ago and at least the Hacienda store was still there but, doesn't have the big O' sign any more. Down here in Ft Myers there's still one left that appears to be the same size and basic style other old 50's were in Calif.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America (Apr 26, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> 60sstuff, Thanks for posting !
> I too have Schwinn Reporters from Later 50's thru Early 80's, missing a few in between issues but as you stated, a very invaluable source of information. I recently was going through mine and recognized many of those you have posted. They are amazing time pieces.
> I always thought it would be nice if they were available on CD-ROM for everyone to Enjoy!
> Only other place that I have seen this type of Schwinn info. was at the "Bicycle Museum of America" in New Bremen, Ohio.
> Color photos would be Awesome!




We actually have about 20 of these, ranging from the 50s into the 70s. If there is interest, I can try to scan them as I have time.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m sure there would be tons of interest any paper archives should get scanned so they will be around forever for many to use just my thought


----------

